# is it me or mobileME



## aicul (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm trying to enter my domain on mobile me and my domain is refused.

The domain exists, and I have actually copy/pasted it just in case.

The only thing I can say is that either mobile me does not accept national domains (.IT, .CH, .FR) or does not accept hyphens "-".

Has anyone encountered the same issue?


[ps. I wish there was a mobileme forum ...]


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 20, 2008)

You may find a work around here.


----------



## aicul (Jul 20, 2008)

based on this 





> It's not just a problem with domains being excluded. Any domain name with a hyphen is also rejected, in spite of the statement on the me.com domain name page that hyphens are ok.


 obtained from the above link, I guess we can only conclude that Apple has some fixing to do.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 23, 2008)

I am giving up on MobileMe. I have been an iTools-.Mac-MobileMe user since it's begining. The sad part of this is I have been using the fancy email and this last "outage" I am giving up on MobileMe and stopping my yearly subscription and discouraging anyone else of using it. 

I have been a Apple user almost since the very beginning. I have withstood the ridicule over years as I have received it for being an Apple user. Now with the disastrous iPhone 2.0 launch AND MobileMe fiasco  is NOT the old Apple I have known in the past. Web 2.0 my ***, if this is Web 2.0 no thank you!


----------



## aicul (Jul 23, 2008)

Your reaction is shared. But I wanted to be a NEW customer of .MAC (or any other name). 

Just that not being able to link my domain name is ridiculous. 

If I consider the money I am investing in marketing and placing all on hold because apple cannot manage a "hyphen" in a domain name is ludicrous.

In the past we joked that MS copies Apple functionality.
Now we will joke that Apple is copying MS bugs.

yes, not the Apple I like to talk about


----------



## fryke (Jul 24, 2008)

It's been working fine for me, I really dig the new web interface and push to my iPhone is fancy.


----------



## aicul (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, but how can someone expect to recieve mail (simply on web or via push on iphone) if your web site is not online?

I think we all agree that the mobileMe cloud will open fanatastic opportunities. But the fact is, basic things such as email, web hosting, DO NOT work for technical reasons that I believe humanity has already solved.

Honestly, apple should praise their lucky star that no one else proposes similar push solutions to general public. Any other web hoster having the same outages would face bankruptcy within days.

So I can understand and be patient, but - between you and me - I have yet to receive one of those much published emails of "apologies".


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 24, 2008)

Well it is official! Mobile Me is going to be sidelined just like .Mac was because Walt Mossberg just penned Apple&#8217;s MobileMe Is Far Too Flawed To Be Reliable! 

If Apple has lost Mossberg there will be no way they can make Mobile Me mainstream now! IMHO Mobile Me will abandoned (by the higher ups at Apple) like .Mac was after the change from iTools.


----------



## bbloke (Jul 24, 2008)

Ouch.

And now David Pogue is in on it too (although primarily referring to the teething troubles), writing an article called "Apple's MobileMess."


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh boy! Steve now has to be paying attention. Maybe now he will understand that this "Mobile Mess" is REALLY tarnishing Apple's image. With Walt and now David it is just a tick of time the rest of the tech bloggers to jump on this. This  with the iPhone 2.0 rollout mess and it will not be pretty. Now even CNET is smelling blood. Take for example ars technica along with many others are now jumping on (there are hundreds of stories going or the wires). The sharks are circling!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 24, 2008)

Microsoft released Vista ahead of schedule, didn't deliver on promises that the operating system would include certain features, and suffered from severe incompatibility issues... and they're still in business (and even had a tarnished image from the get-go).

So why would this spell disaster for Apple?  I'm not defending their gross negligence on the iPhone 3G and MobileMe mess, but those are but two offerings out of many offerings that Apple has... yes, they dropped the ball, but what makes you think this is the end for Apple?  Because they've never messed up before?  Because MobileMe makes your Mac useless?  Because you had to wait 12 hours to get your iPhone activated?

I understand it's frustrating, but it's hardly all doom-and-gloom as you make it seem.  They messed up, and are working to fix it... as well as handing out 30 days of free service.  I certainly agree more with Apple's handling of this mess than Microsoft's handling of the Vista mess.

I'm not happy with the outages, incompatibilities and delays, just as much as the next person, but I'm not so naive to think that it's going to tarnish Apple's image beyond repair.  That's just silly.  Remember when you fell flat on your face in front of all your friends?  Did they just up and abandon you because you made a fool of yourself, and shout out things like, "HA!  You fell on your face!  Now you'll NEVER amount to anything!"

Remember the G4 speed bump snafu, where Apple couldn't deliver G4 processor machines at the advertised speeds, then speed-bumped them down and charged the same price?  No one was happy with that, either, but they came back, didn't they?

Abandoning Apple and simply giving up on MobileMe because it's off to a rocky start is simply asinine.  If you've ever been forgiven for doing something completely wrong and stupid in your life, then man up and forgive Apple and give them your support... or at least give them _constructive_ criticism, instead of being that guy in the glass house casting stones, as if you could do a better job than the guys at Apple.  There's a reason they work there and you don't.


----------



## aicul (Jul 25, 2008)

I think that those that setup mobileMe should be shown the door.


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 25, 2008)

I personally think its pretty good, sure the mail isn't working right, but everything else has been working flawlessly for me.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 25, 2008)

​


aicul said:


> I think that those that setup mobileMe should be shown the door.


I agree, so that MobileMe can just be left in the state it's in right now... [/sarcasm]


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 25, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> So why would this spell disaster for Apple?  I'm not defending their gross negligence on the iPhone 3G and MobileMe mess, but those are but two offerings out of many offerings that Apple has... yes, they dropped the ball, but what makes you think this is the end for Apple?  Because they've never messed up before?  Because MobileMe makes your Mac useless?  Because you had to wait 12 hours to get your iPhone activated?



If you havehad an email ending with .Mac since the iTools era start and suddenly the thousands of saved email (from long DEAD friends!) then goes MISSING and NEVER returned! Top that off with 5+days with ZERO email. Looks like it is time I change my email to Google. I know I am not alone on this.



ElDiabloConCaca said:


> I understand it's frustrating, but it's hardly all doom-and-gloom as you make it seem.  They messed up, and are working to fix it... as well as handing out 30 days of free service.


.

Yes I was lucky and received that email, but other have not. Plus NO one has seen this 30 day extension just yet!



ElDiabloConCaca said:


> I'm not happy with the outages, incompatibilities and delays, just as much as the next person, but I'm not so naive to think that it's going to tarnish Apple's image beyond repair.



I am not giving up on Apple. I am giving up on the Mobile Me services. I was thinking about it with the roving .Mac problems but the Mobile Me Mess is the last straw.




ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Abandoning Apple and simply giving up on MobileMe because it's off to a rocky start is simply asinine.



When you loose all your email because of Apple then you keep paying for the Mobile Me service. I feel safer with a free service right now then Mobile Me. It is not a case of hating Apple, it is a case of calling out a failing on Apple's count. i sure hope the legendary Steve Jobs temper points itself toward the Mobile Me problems. Maybe then the service will live up to HIS word (see the MacWorld rollout video)!

I NEVER said I was abandoning Apple! I am calling out false advertising by Apple though and voting with MY pocketbook (dropping the Mobile Me service). Call me asinine for voting with me pocketbook is VERY rude.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 25, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Abandoning Apple and simply giving up on MobileMe because it's off to a rocky start is simply asinine.


I don't think Satcomer said he was giving up on Apple, just MobileMe. His criticisms suggest that the MobileMe debacle has done Apple no favours to their reputation which he has long defended.

However, I am quite certain Apple will have learnt some valuable lessons from this recent cock up, that perhaps long term will strengthen the company.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 25, 2008)

Satcomer said:


> IMHO Mobile Me will abandoned (by the higher ups at Apple) like .Mac was after the change from iTools.



Just they abandoned .Mac many (I think like 7?) years after its introduction and after all of this hard organizational and technical work I think they'll keep MobileMe for at least another 4 years. Otherwise it wouldn't have been worth it to introduce it.

Personally I don't like MobileMe, because it just isn't what you would expect of such an expensive service.

What was .Mac? It wasn't just an email service with a calender and some contacts, like hotmail etc. It was a portal. You could create your webpages online, make your own groups, read tips on the .Mac blog page, go to Member Central and download apps and jam packs, send ecards, have your bookmarks with you wherever you go... I could go on and on. All of this was available at mac.com - not in separate apps in your Finder or anywhere else.

So what is MobileMe? Well its basically me.com which is the same like hotmail.com. Both have email, calender and contacts. Just MobileMe also has an online iDisk webpage. Well thats great, but what if you use Apple Mail or Entourage for your mail, Addressbook for your contacts and iCal for your calender? And everyone who needs to access their iDisk anyway goes to the finder. So whats left? What else does it offer? Not a lot, I can tell you. Only uploading webpages with iWeb, photo print outs etc. with iPhoto (none of this is new by the way) and the syncing of mail etc. with your iPhone and iPod Touch.

Did anyone notice what the ads of MobileMe were about? Push. Push contacts. Push calender. Push email. Every since MobileMe ad had the word push in it - that was the only marketing they could do - because there isnt anything else to market in MobileMe!

And then that message that actually it isnt even push, its just an automatic sync every 15 minutes (on your computer at least).

Quite disappointing I must say.

And now I understand why they made MobileMe cheaper than .Mac.


----------



## aicul (Jul 25, 2008)

Refering to my previous post about those people that have messed up mobileMe - particularly the mail and hyphens in domains - that I think should be shown the door.

Someone commented that if they are shown the door the mess would be left unsolved.

Please pardon my comment here, but they have not left, and the mess is still here.

ps. In another thread I mentionned I had not received an "apology" email from Apple. But I have recevied an email saying mobileME works and is available.

Maybe left hand should talk to right hand....


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 26, 2008)

Ferdinand said:


> Personally I don't like MobileMe, because it just isn't what you would expect of such an expensive service.


I take your point Ferdinand, but from now on I'll use MobileMe every day on my work's PC and I know I'll find the simpler web portal very useful, obviously for mail and calendar. 

OK, so I have to wait 15 minutes for syncing/pushing between my PC at work and my Mac at home. I think I can live with that.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 26, 2008)

MobileMe Status



> Steve Jobs has asked me to write a posting every other day or so to let everyone know whats happening with MobileMe, and Im working directly with the MobileMe group to ensure that we keep you really up to date.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote from Philip Elmer-DeWitt of Fortune:

Its more than likely heads will roll over this botched [MobileMe] roll-out, if they havent already. But given Jobs well-documented propensity for micromanagement, its also possible that he was warned that the product wasnt ready for primetime and wouldnt take no for an answer. If thats the case, the blame for MobileMe may be his.


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 28, 2008)

I only had .mac for a short period of time, and the reason i did not keep the  service was my bad experiences with outages and ongoing problems that never really seemed to get resolved completely - and for what little it offered, it was also overpriced. 

Did the service ever reach an acceptable level of "stableness"?

The current problems with mobileme, which is basically just .mac relabled, seem to be more of the same - which makes me wonder why apple still cannot seem to get its act together on .mac/mobileme.


----------



## aicul (Jul 29, 2008)

We mail "seems" to work. But I have opted for another provider which made my mail work in less than 1 hour. So now I don't care about mail.

Concerning iDisk, I now notice that I cannot use a simple browser to upload simple clipping files (the select/drag text to desktop files). 

dismal..


----------



## aicul (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh, and I'm still waiting for the apology email, because it wasn't in my me.com inbox...


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 29, 2008)

Rhisiart said:


> I take your point Ferdinand, but from now on I'll use MobileMe every day on my work's PC and I know I'll find the simpler web portal very useful, obviously for mail and calendar.
> 
> OK, so I have to wait 15 minutes for syncing/pushing between my PC at work and my Mac at home. I think I can live with that.


OK Ferdinand, I take back everything I said. I can't access MobileMe at work because it requires Safari or Firefox and IT won't let me install either browser on my work laptop.


----------



## aicul (Jul 29, 2008)

I have done my research. Here is a fantastic link on how to set up your very own WEBDAV server on a mac. 

http://manas.tungare.name/blog/2008/07/10/howto-setup-webdav-on-mac-os-x-leopard-for-syncing-omnifocus-to-iphone/

Okay, the example refers to omnifocus synching, but it is just too easy.

and... I nearly forgot.. today I got a "deepest" apology email concerning mail problems and recieved the 5 test mails I had sent myself. So seems mobileMe have tried to do a ameaning cleanup.

but, domain names with hyphens are STILL not accepted.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 29, 2008)

aicul said:


> Oh, and I'm still waiting for the apology email, because it wasn't in my me.com inbox...



It probably bounced when the 5 day MobileMe 5 email outage happened.


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 29, 2008)

Just randomly thinking, probably already been answered, but don't they usually pretest these things before they put them up. And if they weren't ready by there due date, I'm pretty sure people wouldn't mind waiting a few more days and not have any problems to deal with.

Also, what I find aggravating, and this probably sounds so stupid, but I recently had a friend buy MobileMe. But Apple doesn't tell me how to set up MobileMe......... I have absolutely no idea how to make a username or anything else.......


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 30, 2008)

Did you have a look at this:

http://www.apple.com/mobileme/setup/ ?

Luckily, my email worked all the time so I wasn't one of those 1%, but I still didnt get that email regarding the free 30 days extension...

And I tried to talk with Apple staff through the MobileMe chat and I waited more than half an hour and I couldnt talk to anyone because it froze at the "approx. 1 min left" stage. I tried it the next day and the day after and it never worked.

And they responded to my support question I sent 2 weeks ago yesterday. And it wasn't even a personal email, it was a typical" copy-paste" email which said I should have a look at the attached PDF if it answers any of my questions. If not, I should send another mail.

Those are the only ways how to contact MobileMe - phone support told me they are not responsible for MobileMe.

Again - not what you'd expect!


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 30, 2008)

Ferdinand said:


> Did you have a look at this:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/mobileme/setup/ ?


Yeah I looked at it right before I posted and it doesn't help at all.

Actually I found the answer about a week ago and wasn't sure about it. He got the MobileMe box with the activation code instead of getting the trial and going from there. But my point is, what is everybody else going to do when they don't see a link to activate MobileMe?


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 30, 2008)

I found the link to activate MobileMe by going to .Mac Homepage, then ".Mac Security Policy", then to ".Mac Help", then to "Creating or Renewing a Membership" and then to "Using an activation key to create, upgrade, or renew a membership".

Then I clicked that link and it re-directed to MobileMe Activation:

https://secure.me.com/wo/WebObjects/Signup.woa/wa/activation

Quite difficult!


----------



## aicul (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone notice that subscribed to calendars are not synched to iTouch (and I suppose iPhone). And it is impossible to subscribe to a calendar in iTouch either.

:-(


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 30, 2008)

bbloke said:


> Ouch.
> 
> And now David Pogue is in on it too (although primarily referring to the teething troubles), writing an article called "Apple's MobileMess."



from Pogues article:


> For a few, it&#8217;s a lot worse. &#8220;This morning, I woke up and turned on my computer,&#8221; wrote one reader. &#8220;Happily, it seemed that the MobileMe e-mail service was back up. However, a few seconds later, when my computer synced with .Mac/MobileMe, ALL of my e-mail &#8212; every single e-mail I&#8217;ve ever sent, received, and filed on .Mac &#8212; disappeared. Every e-mail file on my hard drive (in the Mail library) was gone. I immediately went to Me.com to make sure that all my e-mail was still saved to Apple&#8217;s server. It wasn&#8217;t. All of the mail was gone.&#8221;
> 
> Apple escalated her case and dedicated top technicians to it, for which she was grateful. In the end, however, they recovered only 43 messages. The rest are gone forever.



Not just her online emails, but all of the emails on her harddrive!  I would be PISSED!!

I would also thank myself for keeping a bi-weekly backup of my entire email folder on a thumb drive...........


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 30, 2008)

aicul said:


> Anyone notice that subscribed to calendars are not synched to iTouch (and I suppose iPhone). And it is impossible to subscribe to a calendar in iTouch either.
> 
> :-(



Sorry but it ANNOYS the crap out of me when people call it the iTouch.



g/re/p said:


> I would also thank myself for keeping a bi-weekly backup of my entire email folder on a thumb drive...........


 
Thats a good idea with all this going on, i'm going to start doing that now.


----------



## lbj (Jul 30, 2008)

I too would be pissed if my harddrive were touched!

Having said that, there are two types of people in the world ... those who back up regularly and those who will wish they did.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 31, 2008)

icemanjc said:


> Sorry but it ANNOYS the crap out of me when people call it the iTouch.



Same here.



lbj said:


> Having said that, there are two types of people in the world ... those who back up regularly and those who will wish they did.



Around 2 or 3 years ago, I started backing up using .Mac Backup and CDs. For another few months I backed up my data every week on a CD (only some docs and prefs). Then it started to get stressful, and then it was just plain annoying. So I stopped backing up, but as soon as I got Leopard, I started backing up again with Time Machine. I have to say, having an external HD hooked up to my Mac and letting it back up automatically is so much easier!

I (luckily) never had my HD crash so I never needed the backups I made so far.

So I think its just depends on what you use and if you want to try new things or not.

And yes you are right - those are the two types of people.


----------



## aicul (Jul 31, 2008)

icemanjc said:


> Sorry but it ANNOYS the crap out of me when people call it the iTouch.



Ok icemanjc, what should one call the iPod that has all the iPhone capabilities except for the phone, camera, BT and now GPS?

Any better proposal is welcome


----------



## Cat (Jul 31, 2008)

iPhoneless?


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 31, 2008)

aicul said:


> Ok icemanjc, what should one call the iPod that has all the iPhone capabilities except for the phone, camera, BT and now GPS?



Hmm... let me think.... what about...

[size=+1]*iPod Touch* ?[/size]


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 31, 2008)

Ferdinand said:


> Hmm... let me think.... what about...
> 
> [size=+1]*iPod Touch* ?[/size]



I got a better one... howabout:

*iPod touch*

(capitalization fixes, sorry -- I'm a stickler for spelling and grammar!)

You know, since that's the _exact_ name given to it by Apple and all, and, well, since they made it and all, well, I think that's probably what people should call it.

A lot of people say, "iTouch," but that's not its name and is just an alias given to it by the teeming masses of people.  Apple has never uttered nor printed nor published nor referenced the name, "iTouch."

Still, Apple has final say on what their products' names will be, and referring to it by something else will eventually only confuse people.  What if we called the "iMac" a "pineapple?"  Its name is not "pineapple," it's "iMac."  So call it an "iMac," even if you think you've got a better name for it.

http://www.apple.com/ipodtouch/


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 31, 2008)

iPineapple


----------



## aicul (Aug 1, 2008)

I like the "iPhoneless" proposal, made me smile. 

The latest response is not worth commenting


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 1, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> I got a better one... howabout:
> 
> *iPod touch*
> 
> (capitalization fixes, sorry -- I'm a stickler for spelling and grammar!)



Oops I didn't see that! Thanks for the correction though!


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 1, 2008)

g/re/p said:


> iPineapple


I pine Apple

[pine (intransitive verb): to miss something that one once valued]


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 1, 2008)

Rhisiart said:


> I pine Apple
> 
> [pine (intransitive verb): to miss something that one once valued]



Luckily Apple will still be around for the next few years so we don't have to pine yet!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 1, 2008)

I wouldn't count on it... because of the iPhone 2.0 snafu and the MobileMe mess, people are going to start abandoning Apple as quickly as they flocked to Apple.  I guarantee it... Apple will not withstand the tarnish this has done to their reputation (and I didn't even get an apology email from Apple... an *apology* email!  You know, because I like to anthropomorphize companies and want to feel like they're speaking to me!)

I'm too good for backups, and this MobileMe mess made me lose _every, single, one of my emails_.  Apple makes slick looking stuff that is tightly integrated... doesn't that mean they're responsible for the integrity of my own data, too?  How _dare_ they make me take care of my own data and look after its well-being myself!  I don't have time for these shenanigans!  Backups?  Don't those take like 5 minutes?  Where am I going to get *5 extra minutes?*  Next thing you know, I'm going to have to manually work the pedals and steering wheel in my own car, too!  I'm gonna have to start locking the doors, because, well, if I have to be responsible for my email, that probably means I should take responsibility for the contents of my car and home, too!

On top of it all, while I love my computer and all, I would like to put in a formal request that Apple stop releasing new computers until I say it's ok.  I mean, I bought my MacBook in July of last year, and they already have _two new ones_ that have come out since then -- and at the same price points!  The nerve of that company!  I only got to have the "best" computer for 6 months!  *6 months!!!*  I had only made 192 trips to Starbucks in my brand-new Birkenstocks to show off my shiny new laptop to see if it would attract some emo-goth-caffeine-addicted-sarcasm-laden-speech chick!  The cute barista Esmerelda was all over me until that pink Polo, popped-collar punk with the _newest_ MacBook came in, and then it was like I didn't even exist to her!  Thanks, Apple.  Thanks a lot.

I'm not trying to be a soothsayer and say that Apple is gonna die or anything, I'm just simply saying that Apple ruined my life.  I thought I could just live care-free and not have to waste my time taking any responsibility for anything because Apple would take care of my sensitive emails to Grandma.  Well, they didn't, and now her internet's off, and all I had were those super-sensitive emails with her as a reminder.  Gosh, since Apple's gotten so bad lately, I wonder if they're letting hackers sift through my emails on their servers?  I wouldn't doubt it... because, you know, hackers really, really, really want to spend a lot of time hacking me so they can get Grandma's cookie recipe out of my inbox.

Yes, I am that important.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 1, 2008)

LOL - someone call the waaaaaambulence!


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2008)

Ferdinand said:


> Luckily Apple will still be around for the next few years so we don't have to pine yet!



I think he was referring to the Apple that once was.  You know, the one that actually care about Macs and their local Mac users...not this new one that likes its iUsers more than its Mac users. 

Yeah, I have a bittersweetspot for Apple lately.  I still love Macs, but this isn't the same Apple I've once known and loved.  So yeah, I pine (the old) Apple.

Just my feelings on the off-topic subject.


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 3, 2008)

nixgeek said:


> I think he was referring to the Apple that once was.  You know, the one that actually care about Macs and their local Mac users...not this new one that likes its iUsers more than its Mac users.



I see what you mean and I agree with you. 

And its not just MobileMe by the way. It's also AppleCare which gets worse every year (or month?) and their MacBook department which made my MacBook be half-yellow by now, by not choosing the right materials. And at that time they still cost around 1700. Again, not what you would expect. I guess Apple is good at that.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 5, 2008)

To get back on topic. 

The REAL wrath of Steve Jobs is here and penned by himself. Read Steve Jobs on MobileMe: the full e-mail. I think heads are rolling at Apple now.


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 6, 2008)

Satcomer said:


> To get back on topic.
> 
> The REAL wrath of Steve Jobs is here and penned by himself. Read Steve Jobs on MobileMe: the full e-mail. I think heads are rolling at Apple now.



Yes we slightly went off-topic! 

By the sound of that email I think Steve wasn't happy about that bumpy launch either. I'm glad that Apple staff are getting themselves organized a little so things can finally get a move on.

Even though I must say by now MobileMe is running quite good. The only thing thats still irritating is, that me.com won't work on most browsers.

I also noticed that the MobileMe Status hasn't been updated since last Tuesday, even though it said "Next post later this week".


----------



## aicul (Aug 6, 2008)

I noticed the "Next post later" sentence also...

Anyway seems that they have found over 70 bugs in MobileMe. That includes some astonishingly obvious points such as domain names with hyphens cannot be used!

My only request for assistance on the hyphen issue received a "try regularly and you will discover when the problem is fixed" answer when asked for a possible resolution date. 

Pity that they cannot setup mailing lists for known bugs to inform their customers. What is strange is that they can do this for marketting (I get multiple iTunes marketting emails).

So guess we are condemned to "try try try ... and hope"


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes I also got those iTunes marketing emails.



aicul said:


> The only thing I can say is that either mobile me does not accept national domains (.IT, .CH, .FR) or does not accept *hyphens* "-".





aicul said:


> Just that not being able to link my domain name is ridiculous.
> 
> If I consider the money I am investing in marketing and placing all on hold because apple cannot manage a "*hyphen*" in a domain name is ludicrous.





aicul said:


> but, domain names with *hyphens* are STILL not accepted.





aicul said:


> Anyway seems that they have found over 70 bugs in MobileMe. That includes some astonishingly obvious points such as domain names with *hyphens* cannot be used!



I don't want to be rude or anything, but I think we got your point with the hyphens. Obviously they aren't working and that is a problem for you. Most users in this thread already know this so you don't need to keep on mentioning it in every other post of yours. Again - I don't want to be rude, I'm just mentioning it.


----------



## aicul (Aug 6, 2008)

Just for the record I opened this thread on that issue, so don't be surprised that I raise the issue because ... it is still unresolved.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 6, 2008)

aicul said:


> Just for the record I opened this thread on that issue, so don't be surprised that I raise the issue because ... it is still unresolved.


True, but no one here can do anything about it.

It's all in Apple's court now, and I doubt the speed at which they resolve that particular bug is dependent upon the discussions and goings-on in this thread.  Constantly and consistently raising the point just for raising the point's sake until the issue is resolved would be, well, annoying, for lack of a better term.

On topic, though... it _is_ a strange oversight on Apple's part, though (the domain-dash thing, especially -- but we all make stupid, forehead-slapping, obvious mistakes sometimes).  Not that that's any excuse for what's going on with all the bugs, but I have heard some rumors that point to the fact that the actual code and programs running all of the MobileMe services were/are written by 3rd-parties... or that 3rd-parties host the software on a combination of Linux/UNIX machines... or that the whole MobileMe cloud is a conglomeration of 3rd-party softwares all trying to work together... or that somehow, the entirety of the services isn't 100% under Apple's control...

...which is a different approach on Apple's part than what we saw from .mac, as I understand.


----------



## aicul (Aug 6, 2008)

The real shame is that MobileMe proposes dramatic facilities to M. Anybody. And the go-live debacle has removed a lot of the shine that comes with Apple products. A reputation that will not be regained overnight.

Whatever the reasons, some of the bugs are just absurd. Lets you wonder whether the bug was due to incomplete testing, no testing, or incomplete functional specs, or ???

I also raise again (no! not the hyp... issue  * * * UGH * * *) but a secondary point of my initial posting : "I wish there was a mobileMe forum"

I say this because I believe that mobileMe can potentially change everyones daily experience (with IT) so it deserves a dedicated forum. Maybe under the miss-named "Gadgets" section that refers to iPods, etc..


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 6, 2008)

aicul said:


> "I wish there was a mobileMe forum"
> 
> I say this because I believe that mobileMe can potentially change everyones daily experience (with IT) so it deserves a dedicated forum. Maybe under the miss-named "Gadgets" section that refers to iPods, etc..


While this request is out to the powers-that-be here at macosx.com, in the interim, there's always Apple's own discussion board (which has a MobileMe forum):

http://discussions.apple.com/index.jspa


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 6, 2008)

aicul said:


> I also raise again (no! not the hyp... issue  * * * UGH * * *) but a secondary point of my initial posting : "I wish there was a mobileMe forum".


Your memory's going dude. Look at the second reply at the beginning of this thread.


----------

